# Canon Updates DPP & Picture Style Editor, Adds PowerShot G1 X Mark III Support & More



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 19, 2017)

```
Canon has released new versions of Digital Photo Professional and Picture Style Editor.</p>
<p><strong>Changes for Digital Photo Professional 4.7.20:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Supports PowerShot G1 X Mark III, PowerShot G12, PowerShot G11, PowerShot G10, PowerShot G9, PowerShot S95, PowerShot S90, PowerShot SX50 HS, PowerShot SX1 IS.</li>
<li>Supports EF85mm f/1.4L IS USM, EF-S35mm f/2.8 Macro IS STM.</li>
<li>Supports Chromatic aberration correction, Peripheral illumination correction, Distortion correction, and Digital Lens Optimizer for images captures with a combination of EOS 6D Mark II and TS-E50mm f/2.8L Macro, TS-E90mm f/2.8L Macro, TS-E135mm f/4L Macro, TS-E17mm f/4L, or TS-E24mm f/3.5L II.</li>
<li>Enhances operability of the Filter/Sort function.</li>
<li>Supports customization on the Preview Properties Display.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Changes for Picture Style Editor 1.19.10:</strong></p>


<ul>
<li>Supports PowerShot G1 X Mark III</li>
</ul>
<p>You can <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-5d-mark-iv-with-canon-log?subtab=downloads-software">download the new versions</a> at Canon USA.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## expatinasia (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up, have just installed it. I use DPP every day so I always like to know when it has been updated. Cheers.


----------



## JonAustin (Oct 20, 2017)

expatinasia said:


> Thanks for the heads up, have just installed it. I use DPP every day so I always like to know when it has been updated. Cheers.



I don't use DPP (and don't want to install it just to find out), but doesn't it offer the option to check for updates either automatically or on demand, per the user's preference?


----------



## LDS (Oct 20, 2017)

Great to see older cameras like the G11 have been added. My sister still uses one, and DPP.

But what about the corrections that can be applied to a combination of a 6D II and a T/S lens? The camera stores data about the lens settings?


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 23, 2017)

if Canon were to add 1. good and easy to use keystone correction and 2. local adjustments ... i could and would immediately say goodbye to Lightroom CC, classic, mobile and Adobe's rental scheme. 

unfortunately Canon keeps DPP only as a "single trick" raw converter "year 2000 style" ... without much meaningful image editing options. functionality such as "content aware fill" presumably not even heard of at "innovative" Canon.

Advantage DPP is the absence of bloated catalogues and the doubling up on what OS file management system already does - instead of having to "importand export" images it simply is "open and save/as". 

It would not have to come for free. I'd be willing to pay a reasonable price for a perpetual license of a "Lightroom desktop lite" version of DPP.


----------



## expatinasia (Oct 23, 2017)

JonAustin said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the heads up, have just installed it. I use DPP every day so I always like to know when it has been updated. Cheers.
> ...



I do not believe there is a setting to update automatically or to get informed of an update though I may be wrong.

I like the small changes they made in this version of DPP. I use it every day and it works great.


----------

